# Pregnant or Not Pregnant?



## doatty (Jan 26, 2013)

I have two does that i believe are pregnant, but would like a second opinion. 

the first one is a brown nubian doe. she doesn't eat much and has sunken sides. I have no idea when she may have been bred. thoughts on whether she is pregnant or when she would be due? her rear turned slightly red over the last two days.

 the second one is an alpine that i'm pretty sure was bred mid sept 2012. based off of that she would be due mid feb, but she hasn't grown much, but her belly is hard. the billy was a nigerian. do she look pregnant to you?

 both does i believe are first timers. 

i just got the nubian recently and i think the change in feed is causing the scouring. i think that's why she's not eating much...haven't quite figured out what she was eating before. 

does the nubian look like a first timer? her udder seems more developed than the alpine's. The nubian I know is a first timer because I've had her since she was little.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 27, 2013)

Is there any udder growth on the alpine yet? If she is due in February she should be bagging up by now. The alpine doesn't look big enough to be bred to me though.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with Marlowmanor, the Nubian looks bred to me and being due maybe a month or little less seems right.  The Alpine though doesn't look bred to me, from the pics anyway.


----------

